# Dr. Sierra's reply



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

RE: [from web site] please reply?
From: Sierra-Siegert, Mauricio 
Sent:	Wed 10/14/09 12:51 PM
To:	[email protected] ([email protected])

Thanks. As I said I think your observations are quite intriguing and worthwhile of further exploration. Perhaps as a first stage you could collect a number of cases, who have shown therapeutic benefits. 
Definite conclusions could only come from a properly carried out double-blind placebo effect.

Best wishes,

Mauricio Sierra
________________________________________
From: [email protected] [[email protected]]
Sent: 14 October 2009 19:47
To: Sierra-Siegert, Mauricio
Subject: [from web site] please reply

TO: Mauricio Sierra-Siegert
FROM: Tommy <tommygunz9[email protected]>

i am sorry if i am being a pest, but if there is one person i feel i should consult about this, i believe it is you. upon further analysis i have concluded that the supplements i am taking have been effective due the fact their function has been to raise production and activity of acetylcholine and serotonin. thus potentially decreasing hyperactivity of dopamine. in short, what i have learned is that insufficient serotonin and an over abundance of dopamine could account for every aspect of dp. while the excessive dopamine would account for the distorted perception of reality, obsessive and compulsive thought/behavior, and increased irritability and aggression. the insufficient serotonin would account for, poor memory, lack of concentration, depression, anxiety, low energy, lack of motivation, and also the obsessive compulsive traits along with many other symptoms. by naturally increasing the serotonin we can alleviate the underlying symptoms while also regulating the balance of dopamine and serotonin, thus diminishing the distortion of reality. while i have been learning all of this through research, i have also been witnessing it in my own case along with a few others. meanwhile by raising the level of acetylcholine, we are able to increase awareness, memory, learning, concentration, and overall fine tune our sensory perception. overall i have been unable to disprove this theory, yet, have been able to prove it over and over again, i would greatly appreciate your feedback.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

cool! I would like to try it. Are you going to organize a formal trial...with specific vitamins, brand names, etc. Or can we just do our own thing at the health food store and keep you updated?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

for now, just do your own thing, to start - choline- 500 mg, inositol- 1,000 mg, liquid sublingual B complex. also as a new development, add turkey and bananas to your diet as they contain tryptophan which i a precursor to serotonin. i am still tying up a few loose ends, an official post for everything should be ready soon.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Tommygunz said:


> for now, just do your own thing, to start - choline- 500 mg, inositol- 1,000 mg, liquid sublingual B complex. also as a new development, add turkey and bananas to your diet as they contain tryptophan which i a precursor to serotonin. i am still tying up a few loose ends, an official post for everything should be ready soon.


How about just taking a low dose of 5HTP, as this is the intermediate compound between tryptophan and serotonin?

*tries desperately not to say 'I told you so' re: the double blind placebo test to Claymore* "ner ner ner ner ner" :lol: :lol: :wink: (only joking hun)

Tommy would you mind messaging me some of the references you have been using in your research as I'd be interested in reading more into this myself. Am already planning to dig out Cell Signalling by Hancock which was my uni text


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

the reason i haven't jumped all the way to 5 HTP is one case has combined it with inositol, be mindful, i am taking a cautious approach to this. as of yet no one can say wether 5 HTP and inositol would be a good thing or overkill. but since you mentioned it that is the loose end i have been trying to tie up. one individual case study of a boy with trichotillomania (obsessive compulsive hair pulling) had a full remission when given 5 HTP with inositol, and while thats great its not enough for me to say WE should do it.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

tommygunz, where did you find that case study with the boy and the hair pulling? How old was he? My daughter has the same issue, but she is only 3. I' would love to find something natural to give to her. But I'm cautious because I'd want it to be something natural AND something studied so that I know it's safe for her.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

goldengirlz

http://westsuffolkpsych.homestead.com/inositol.html

it mentions it towards the end, unfortunately it doesn't say much and it is all i can find so far.


----------



## goldengirlz (Sep 16, 2008)

wow! Thank you. I now have a new thing to research for my daughter! That is exciting. Thank you so much for mentioning this. You never know what you say that might help someone else! Meanwhile, I went to the health food store and got my vitamins you suggested today. I took my first doses today. I'll keep you informed! (I've suffered from DR for over 10 years, consistently, with no breaks.)


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2009)

For peeps who maybe want to learn a bit more about some of the theory

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Limbic_system

Key Phrase: 'Evolution
The limbic system is embryologically older than other parts of the brain. It developed to manage 'fight' or 'flight' chemicals and is an evolutionary necessity for reptiles as well as humans'

This ties in with what some say about DP being an outdated response to threat.......which we get stuck in because of our more developed subconscious questioning the feelings it arouses.

I was also interested to note this:

'The amygdala sends impulses to the hypothalamus for activation of the sympathetic nervous system, to the thalamic reticular nucleus for increased reflexes, to the nuclei of the trigeminal nerve and the facial nerve, and *to the ventral tegmental area, locus coeruleus, and laterodorsal tegmental nucleus for activation of dopamine*, norepinephrine and epinephrine.'

and, re the fight or flight response;

'the sensory cortex of the brain through the hypothalamus to the brainstem.

That route of signaling increases the rate of noradrenergic activity in the locus coeruleus, and the person becomes alert and attentive to the environment. Similarly, an abundance of catecholamines at neuroreceptor sites facilitates reliance on spontaneous or intuitive behaviors often related to combat or escape.

If a stimulus is perceived as a threat, a more intense and prolonged discharge of the locus ceruleus activates the sympathetic division of the autonomic nervous system.[4] This activation is associated with specific physiological actions in the system, both directly and indirectly through *the release of epinephrine (adrenaline) and to a lesser extent norepinephrine from the medulla of the adrenal glands. The release is triggered by acetylcholine released from preganglionic sympathetic nerves.* The other major factor in the acute stress response is the hypothalamic-pituitary-adrenal axis.
'
Could one theory be that when we are extremely stressed/there is a threat - that as well as releasing epinephrine (adrenaline) and norepinephrine, there is a high release of dopamine, which is what at least contributes to the DP?? 
It's like we have all the pieces of the puzzle but we don't know what the picture is :roll:


----------



## jaynon (Oct 12, 2009)

tommygunz is onto something here. i was taking 5htp and cod liver oil before i ventured onto this site, and that really improved my mood+dp/dr. three days ago i added a sublingual b-complex, inositol and choline and the difference is night and day!
most of you are quick to doubt him, but until you give it a try for yourself you will never know 
thumbs up dude!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2009)

Well I'm on day 5 and dare I say it I think I might be feeling a bit of a difference? Really hate that I am so loathe to tempt fate but hey ho will see what happens!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Day 4 here. I can notice a small difference.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it seemed that way with me too, my confidence went up around week two when i looked back and noticed the transformation that had taken place, while i barely even noticed it happening. today is showing some powerful signs. kinda shock and awe, i have this sensation that i can't really pinpoint, but it feels like all my stress is lifting. very physically noticeable feeling, and quite empowering i must say. i can feel my confidence welling up inside me. this whole time i never really realized i had lost it.


----------

